# Extremely Bad Constipation... Worried. Help Please?



## bungedup

Hi All,I have suffered from constipation on and off for a number of years (I am a 25 y/o male). It seems now that when I get bouts of it, it's never a *little* constipation, it always ends up being absolutely terrible. This time around I haven't had a proper bowel movement in near enough two weeks. About a week ago it was coming out with difficulty, and thin... but now nothing.I have tried Fybogel, Dulcoease stool softeners, glycercol suppositories, a home-done tap water enema, and lots of Movicol (Mirilax). Taking the Mirilax causes the urge to go and diarrhea-like stools, but I have a very uncomfortable feeling in my rectum like there is a blockage there that is solid and impossible to pass. I have had a feel around up there (gloves, lubricated finger) and there is nothing immediately blocking, but as far as I can reach there is something hard that feels like the stool.I am still able to pass gas and I don't have any abdominal pain yet, but this is the worst and longest I have ever suffered from constipation and I am getting really worried. I have booked a doctor's appointment for next Tues, but what do I do before then?I'm scared to eat much in case I add to the problem, but I am drinking a lot of water.Please, can anyone advise? =(


----------



## Philomena

Hi there,good that you joined this forum as there are many of us here who suffer as you do.If you read back through the posts you will see a lot of good advice which you can try. If you can still fart that is a good sign as it indicates you are not impacted .I am still trying things out,like probiotics and magnesium and lots of water to drink. Hope you are heped by reading through the messages.


----------



## bungedup

Thanks for your reply, Philomena.So being able to pass gas is a good sign? What do you think is the matter.... just really bad constipation?What do you suggest I do to help shift this mass of rock hard stuff that's blocking the way for everything else? =s I'm afraid to eat much in case I make it worse.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Generally still passing gas is a good sign, but if that stops you need to be seen ASAP and if all you have is diarrhea that can get past it (so not completely blocked and you are still farting at this point) for too long without anything moving you probably should get checked. Sometimes they can do more to clear out a partial obstruction than you can on your own even with an enema.I'd stick to low residue food (lower fiber) and keep the osmotic going until things seem to be moving better then add in some fiber again after that to see if you can keep things going.Sometimes things feel a lot more blocked up than they are (discomfort can happen without any blockage) so it can be hard to know for sure and overdoing enemas and such trying to get something out that isn't in there probably isn't all that good for anyone.If you keep passing stool every day you should be OK, but if all you can get out is a bit of watery diarrhea for a few days I'd go get checked out.


----------



## Philomena

I am glad you have had a reply from Kathleen.She has been very helpful to me as well.What she wrote is good advice. I am still "learning" as well and trying things out. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Release_me_from_Constipati

Hello All, I am so glad that I found this forum and saw this. 11 days I haven't had any bowel movements constipated. To add to the misery of IBS, I gave birth a few days ago and pushed out a large 1 inch size hemmoroid and it hurts like hell whenever I try to poop. Hurts to the point where I feel the hemmoroid is ripping and bleeding and it did bleed. So my doctor prescribed "Hydrocortisone Acetate Pramoxine HCI Cream" applied it and it shrank. Then I used Fleet Enema and pooped very little so I was scared that maybe it was impacted. But as soon as I pooped, it inflamed again. Then I use that cream the doctor prescribed. While washing myself, I did try to push in the hemmoroids that came out that way I don't sit on it and aggravate it. So try that cream if you need. But it is torture to have this type of illness - constipation. The whole time I was thinking "what did I do to deserve this! I didn't hurt no body!" Anyway, I'm glad I found this forum and that passing gas is a sign that you're not impacted. But I say double check and see a gastroenterologists and do an ultrasound xray. I'm currenlty looking for one in my area. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Release_me_from_Constipati

Update: So I was concerned and went to my family doctor. She told me to eat prunes. 6-8 a day. and drink 4 oz of prune juice a day. And, if I still don't go take Colace 1 tablet a day. She also listened to my colon with her stethoscope and said it sounds like it's moving so I'm not impacted. She also felt my bottom left abdomen area and asked if it hurts, I said no and she said good you don't have impaction. And I've been passing gas so it's okay not to worry. Because I have a huge hemorrhoid and it hurts when straining, she prescribed lidocaine to dip cotton swap around the area when I start to feel bowel movement so it numbs the pain so I can go. Then she prescribed hydrocortisone acetate suppository to stick up there to prevent the inflammation of hemorrhoid. But the good news is I do not have fecal impaction because I was able to fart but we just had to get me going. But I find prunes really work, I've been eating them and I'm feeling bowel movement.


----------

